# liquor cabinet....need wood advice



## Angrymaurice (Sep 2, 2010)

Hi everyone. So I have done a little bit of woodworking before and im looking to expand to a bigger project. I want to build a liquor cabinet out of a nice hardwood. However, I am not sure of the best way to go about getting the hardwood. Should I just check around at local lumber yards or mills? I know buying it rough is the cheapest way but I do not have a planar or anything to finish the wood. Any advice would be greatly appreciated


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Check with your local lumberyards or hardwood dealers. Many of them will do planing or have in stock dressed hardwood. You may have a local chandlery/marine supply that carries hardwood.












 





.
.


----------



## Angrymaurice (Sep 2, 2010)

Any idea on prices of some more common hardwoods? Or do they very to much to give any general numbers haha


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

cabinetman said:


> Check with your local lumberyards or hardwood dealers. Many of them will do planing or have in stock dressed hardwood. You may have a local chandlery/marine supply that carries hardwood.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good advise. However, I would stay away from anything that is labled "marine supply." When they put the word marine on it immediatley goes up in price.

You can also order from places like Steve Wall Lumber www.walllumber.com.

George


----------



## Brian_Hinther (Sep 13, 2009)

If you buy red oak from Lowe's or Home Depot, you'll pay somewhere around $7 a board foot. A decent hardwood store should charge around half that.


----------



## Angrymaurice (Sep 2, 2010)

Thanks. This was the kind of information I was looking for. After seeing the prices at HD I got nervous haha.


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

Being flippant...

Why not drink the liquor and not have to worry about a place to store it. :laughing:


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

Angrymaurice said:


> Any idea on prices of some more common hardwoods? Or do they very to much to give any general numbers haha


There's a lumber pricing comparison sheet linked to on the main page of my site.

Paul


----------



## Angrymaurice (Sep 2, 2010)

rrich said:


> Being flippant...
> 
> Why not drink the liquor and not have to worry about a place to store it. :laughing:


 
Haha good point


----------



## Angrymaurice (Sep 2, 2010)

phinds said:


> There's a lumber pricing comparison sheet linked to on the main page of my site.
> 
> Paul


 

Thanks Paul! that's a lot of help


----------



## bondfan (Jun 9, 2009)

*And when he drinks the liquor...*

...he'll be "happymaurice" :laughing:


----------



## Al B Cuttn Wud (Oct 14, 2007)

Not sure where you live but I have had good luck finding lumber off the craigslist. I've bought wood from folks who have small do-it-yourself mills, folks who resell from estate sales, and a few dreamers who started out to make a house full of furniture and ended up making some good firewood. Very good prices, mostly rough wood. Additionally, I have purchased both a planer and a joiner off the craigslist as well for about 1/3 of the original price if purchased new. It's worth a shot......


----------



## Angrymaurice (Sep 2, 2010)

There seems to be a lot of people saying they've used craigslist for finding stuff on here. I'm just so skeptical about using it. I guess just paranoid I'm going to buy something and it turns out to be junk. I might give it a shot though. Thanks for the advice


----------



## Angrymaurice (Sep 2, 2010)

So I found a mill that will cut, dry and plane logs for me if I bring them in for a good price. We have a lot of red oak so thats what I'll be using for this cabinet. How thick should I get the lumber cut? I was thinking 4/4. I'm aiming to have the cabinet be roughly 3' wide, 2' deep, and 6' high.


----------



## bhelms100 (Sep 13, 2010)

*Do what I did.*

I didn't like the price at the lumber yard. So I bought a 4X4 pickup, a chainsaw. Bought a large cherry tree from a farmer. Cut down the cherry tree hauled it to the saw mill had it cut into lumber. So while it was drying bought a shopsmith with a planner and now I have a lot of cherry lumber. And yes a drink right now would be great


----------



## Angrymaurice (Sep 2, 2010)

Hah yeah I guess thats a good way to go about it. Considering I already have the oak I will prolly just use that since it's free. But if I find a cherry tree, I might do that


----------

